# Indent above DD belly button??



## Dreamer320

Hi everyone!! 

I obviously am going to take my DD to the doctor but I was curious to know if any moms out there have seen this on their LO? Never was there before?? She's not acting any different. Any ideas?

I just moved to a new town so I have to find a local pediatrician and I am anxious for opinions!


----------



## minties

No, I have never seen that before. Good luck finding a doctor


----------



## staralfur

My LO has a small one, not quite as pronounced as in your photo. I've never given it much thought to be honest as it doesn't bother her. She's had it for quite a while and her doctor has seen her since, she didn't say anything about it.


----------



## fieryphoenix

Maybe its a little hernia? I'd definitely find a Dr asap


----------



## Dreamer320

Fiery: that's what I was afraid of . 

I made an appointment for her .. Soonest is Friday. :wacko:

Thanks girls


----------



## staralfur

Any update? 

I've been worried about my LO's now since I saw this thread. I'll make an appointment for her tomorrow but usually can't get in for a week so was hoping to hear what your LO's doctor said in the meantime. :)


----------



## _jellybean_

My first thought was a hernia. Hope all is well.


----------



## staralfur

Yep, from some extensive Google research and input from a friend in medical school, definitely sounds like an umbilical hernia. 

Sounds like it's not a problem unless it gets bigger or they start to act like it's causing them pain/discomfort, and it should go away on its own. 

I'll still take her to the doctor, though. I feel like a super idiot for not thinking anything of it for 1+ year. :wacko:


----------



## happysaurus

.


----------



## staralfur

I took my LO to the doctor last week and she said it was fine. :)


----------

